# Troytec



## SmileyBoots (11 Feb 2010)

Many of you will have seen this bike already but for those that haven't here is, in my humble opinion, a great looking bike: 

http://www.troytec.de/

There would be no point in my owning one as I'm too old and heavy to do it justice but although it's only got two wheels, it's a looker.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Feb 2010)

Just caught this. What a beauty! 7.9kgs of ideal n+1 material.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2010)

WOW ! that is one gorgeous looking 'bent 

Arallsopp, let me know when you're selling your Furai SL II to pay for it ........


----------



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2010)

Any German-speakers able to translate the tech specs ?

Do I see a price around Euros 4,800  ?

AH ??


----------



## Telemark (12 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> Any German-speakers able to translate the tech specs ?
> 
> Do I see a price around Euros 4,800  ?
> 
> AH ??



happy to help if you send me the bits you want translated, I can't get the "products" page to display anything other than a white box on the black background ... 

T


----------



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2010)

YHPM


----------



## Telemark (12 Feb 2010)

here it goes ... lots of big words and not a lot of FACTS  (and the grammar and sentence structures are a bit dodgy) 

Enjoy [comments in brackets where I wasn't sure]

T

----------------------
introductory price 4799,-€ (inc. 19% VAT)

the ultimate speed bike (that's the easy bit ;-)

perfectly ergonomic, finely developed geometry, lots of lovely details and the design was tested in a windtunnel - all this makes the bike unique.
latest technology toegther with long experience results in impressive performance

the extreme light & strong carbon-monocoque frame is adjustable in length and provides maximum stiffness and variability [not sure this last bit is meaningful in English?], the low centre of gravity and the light racing-slicks let you corner at high speed.

the carbon seat, which was specially developed with ventilation channels, spreads the load evenly and offers excellent breathability. The cushions are adjustable and can be adapted for any shape of back and weight.

the steerer [?, called "mission control" for some reason] gives a clear field of vision and lets you see the road ahead [loosely translated], with the height, length and angles of the grips adjustable. So the bike is like a made-to-measure suit and can be set up seamlessly for nearly all sizes. Due to the large hydraulic brake system the ride feels safe in any situation.

the "CARBON-SPEEDWHEELS" are available as an option and improve the performance [?] further, less rotating mass for the diameter and the specially developed spoke- and rim geometry optimise the aerodynamic properties.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2010)

Telemark !

Well, arallsopp ???

Somewhere to spend your royalties ?


Go on, you know you want one


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2010)

Far too cluttered!

Go for a Velokraft:


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2010)

Oh Boy, those Velokraft are n-i-c-e  .....

..as, presumably, are the prices .....

I do agree with you about the 'clutter', though.


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Just caught this. What a beauty! 7.9kgs of ideal n+1 material.



Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## HJ (14 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> Oh Boy, those Velokraft are n-i-c-e  .....
> 
> ..as, presumably, are the prices .....
> 
> I do agree with you about the 'clutter', though.



Found a price yet Scooshie?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> Found a price yet Scooshie?


<that page was bookmarked days ago .... >

Yup  

It's carbon .... 


It's gorgeous ... 


It's bling ... 





It's too much


----------



## bauldbairn (14 Feb 2010)

Don't know anything about "recumbents" but will that Troytec be used in some race series......do they race recumbents?  -


----------



## arallsopp (15 Feb 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> do they race recumbents?  -



Yes. But mostly against each other, and it tend to be 'HPV' or 'IHPVA' rather than 'bicycle' in genus. You know that project in junior school, where you and a group of 10 year olds try to make a little cart for an egg roll further, faster, odder than your classmates?

Its like that, but the eggs are people, and the cardboard is coroplast.


----------



## bauldbairn (15 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Yes. But mostly against each other, and it tend to be 'HPV' or 'IHPVA' rather than 'bicycle' in genus. You know that project in junior school, where you and a group of 10 year olds try to make a little cart for an egg roll further, faster, odder than your classmates?
> 
> Its like that, but the eggs are people, and the cardboard is coroplast.



Cheers arallsopp!  

I thought that Troytec looked a bit high tech -just for the "Leisure Industry".


----------

